
European Parliament moves to block ACTA deal - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/public-sector/3242612/european-parliament-moves-to-block-acta-deal/?cmpid=sbycombinatorrplant
======
nkassis
I still can't understand why, if they truly believe it is the right thing to
do, the countries involved in the ACTA treaty won't publish it? It's only
fueling more speculation about how horrible it will be.

~~~
w1ntermute
_MEPs angered by reports that secret anti-counterfeiting deal has concluded
without them_

Looks like the people with any morals are the ones who don't have access to
it.

------
serichsen
Oh, if only. As far as I read that, it is just a handful of delegates, and
they are not even really concerned about the treaty itself, but about the
secrecy around it.

Anyway, it is perhaps a start. The members of the european parliament now need
encouragement to really look at it and vote against it, even if it is fully
disclosed.

------
nodata
Wow. I almost expected the worst. Go EU!

